# Dottie is 3 today



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dottie! I hope you get spoiled rotten today


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She is Stella.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy birthday dottie!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! DOTTIE What a sweet angel you are!! Hugs and kisses on your special day! ccasion7:ccasion6:ccasion1:ccasion9:


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Happy birthday sweetpea, what a tiny little muffin!  x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dottie!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy birthday Dottie x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Dottie!!  xxx


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dottie!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ccasion4: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DOTTIE !!!*


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dottie, I hope you have had a lovely day.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Little Princess!


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dottie! So cute!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dottie......hope it is a great day for you!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Happy birthday Dottie!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Dottie! ♥


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday little cutie.


----------



## FernandeFeltmann (Sep 11, 2013)

loll those are sooo cute chi, i think they are cutest one i have ever seen before


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Auntie T will tell you happy birthday twice, sweet Angel. xoxoxo


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Belated Happy Birthday wishes Dottie ccasion1:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy birthday Dottie I can't believe you're 3 [email protected]


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dottie


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy barkday gorgeous Dottie!


----------



## FernandeFeltmann (Sep 11, 2013)

wow soooo cute, you really have got a great chi , i wish if i could also get the same one for me.....


----------

